# Oppo 93



## Saddles786 (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm also considering oppo 93. At the moment I have a samsung BD-P1600. Will it make a big difference in sound and picture?


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

The Oppo is capable of producing both better sound and picture. how much difference it will make depends largely on yor setup. I've got a BDP83SE and a Pioneer Elite 47A in my system, but I find that though the Pioneer was the more expensive machine , the Oppo gives me a more enjoyable listening and viewing experience.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Saddles786 said:


> I'm also considering oppo 93. At the moment I have a samsung BD-P1600. Will it make a big difference in sound and picture?


Hello,
If using HDMI, the biggest differences will be with DVD, Netflix, MKV Files and the like. BD's will not appear magically better. What is a major difference is how OPPO responds to Firmware Updates such as in the case of a new Blu-Ray that creates problems for existing Players and needs an Update to be played. 

OPPO's CS is as good as it gets and the Loading Speeds are fantastic as is the fact you can Eject a Disc from Standby pretty much instantaneously.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Saddles786 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi there. I'm currently running a Denon 2809 with Energy all round including sub. So I think I'm going to opt for the oppo. Thanks for advice its really appreciated.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I think you will love it. I certainly love mine. I have never been so pleased with a Digital Source and I spent 3 times as much on my DVD Player. (makes me feel idiotic) The redesign of the Disc Loader and Industrial Design language really make it feel and look like a far more expensive BDP. And of course preform.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## flyng_fool (Apr 10, 2010)

It looks like a may be getting a new job here soon(fingers crossed) that pays substantially better than my old one. If that happens I'm treating myself to an Oppo BD-93!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

flyng_fool said:


> It looks like a may be getting a new job here soon(fingers crossed) that pays substantially better than my old one. If that happens I'm treating myself to an Oppo BD-93!


Hello,
Nothing but the best of luck on the potential new Job. You will love the 93 if everything works out.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Good luck on the new job and with the new Oppo. I love mine. I just started streaming with netflix and although the pic quality is not the best it is nice to see some old shows that I haven't seen in years. Good luck...:T


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

I don't think that Netflix is the Oppo 93's strongest play, but it's still nice. Few Netflix players rival the PS3 on Netflix (1080p/5.1 audio + latest Netflix APIs). But I want the Oppo 93 as well...I just need to justify the $500 outlay to my wife.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Sevenfeet said:


> I don't think that Netflix is the Oppo 93's strongest play, but it's still nice. Few Netflix players rival the PS3 on Netflix (1080p/5.1 audio + latest Netflix APIs). But I want the Oppo 93 as well...I just need to justify the $500 outlay to my wife.


Hello,
I do prefer the PQ of the OPPO over the PS3 for Netflix thanks to the OPPO offering Marvell's Qdeo Video Processing. Moreover, I have not noticed a huge difference between DD from the PS3 and PLII from the OPPO. This is entirely Netflix related as I always notice DD sounding far better.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I did hear that Oppo is coming out with the firmware fix so you can stream Netflix in 1080p and 5.1 audio but as of now there is no definite date when. Hopefully it will be soon.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Netflix is what is holding up the release of DD. Sony paid to have the exclusivity of DD and I am not sure how long the window is. OPPO being the definition of Customer Oriented will release this Update the moment that Netflix makes it available.


----------



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

After having problems with my newly purchased Sony 960 mega player after just two months and about sixty hours of play I was able to return the Sony AFTER it was fixed in Laredo Texas (three weeks b/c of a back-order in parts) I purchased the Oppo93.
This is not my first experience with Oppo as I had the Oppo83 and sold it for the Sony960. The Sony had a beautiful picture and the audio was very good for just having optical. 
However as I said it's life was short lived.

Never again will I buy a Sony prodout. 
I do not mean to offend anyone who has Sony. I mysely still have the Sony 777 and it works fine now for seven.

I love my Oppo!


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I do prefer the PQ of the OPPO over the PS3 for Netflix thanks to the OPPO offering Marvell's Qdeo Video Processing. Moreover, I have not noticed a huge difference between DD from the PS3 and PLII from the OPPO. This is entirely Netflix related as I always notice DD sounding far better.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Yes, the Oppo does have that advantage. Currently for me, the Netflix interface on the PS3 makes things pretty easy and flexible. My only other alternative right now is Netflix on my TiVo Series 3, which is marginal at best. We use it occasionally in our master bedroom where it's the only Netflix capable box.


----------

